
State of the News Media - eplanit
https://www.pewresearch.org/topics/state-of-the-news-media/
======
PaulHoule
It is almost shocking how data-poor these reports are.

For instance there is a "fact sheet" on cable news that aggregates together
groups of three cable news networks. These could be hiding large variations
between, say, Bloomberg and CNBC, so why are they doing this?

This fact sheet talks about total viewership but doesn't say anything at all
about the demographics of the viewers.

Just way to thin for what is supposedly a well-funded organization.

~~~
katttrrr
The saddest part is that a lot of individuals won't even consider this when
seeing such content.

